# Electric Buggy



## SWAMPFOX (Oct 18, 2017)

I'm in the market for an electric buggy...something on the order of a tricked out golf cart in the neighborhood of 36-48 volts. Anybody have any recommendations/suggestions of what you've found useful?


----------



## Buford_Dawg (Oct 18, 2017)

*Ezgo RXV....*

That is what some of the guys on here are using and love them.  I am shopping around as well, gonna go look at one this evening.


----------



## rjcruiser (Oct 18, 2017)

Road cruiser? or just strictly club driving? budget?  

If there's no budget, RXV is the way to go.  best on road cruising golf cart imo.  Spending/upgrades are limitless.  Take care of the batts and they'll take care of you.  Trust no one but the date stamp on batteries.

Good luck!


----------



## SWAMPFOX (Oct 18, 2017)

Gonna use it strictly at the club to get around in the woods quietly.  Will only be on the hard road for a nano second crossing over to another tract to hunt. Will be carrying just me, my grandson and hopefully a deer ever once in a while.


----------



## SWAMPFOX (Oct 18, 2017)

*Rxv*

What does RXV stand for?  As you can tell I'm not the least bit smart about these things.


----------



## Buford_Dawg (Oct 19, 2017)

*Rxv*



SWAMPFOX said:


> What does RXV stand for?  As you can tell I'm not the least bit smart about these things.



Go here for description - http://www.ezgo.com/vehicles/rxv

I purchased one last night.  2013 refurbished.  Had the guy put on lights, back rear seat and brand new J7 (November 2017) Trojan T-1275 batteries and upgrade it to "Freedom" mode.  It will go 20.5 MPH right now, we GPSed it.  I am putting new 10 inch Vampire wheels with 20 inch All Terrain / knobby tires on it this weekend.  Over time, I may be lifting it and adding a front basket as well, but it was not in the budget for the initial purchase.


----------



## rjcruiser (Oct 19, 2017)

SWAMPFOX said:


> Gonna use it strictly at the club to get around in the woods quietly.  Will only be on the hard road for a nano second crossing over to another tract to hunt. Will be carrying just me, my grandson and hopefully a deer ever once in a while.



You may want to look at the txt48, or even an older txt series cart (with the forward/reverse switch between the legs).  I'd stay away from the ClubCar 36v, they're just a bit underpowered from the one I had.  The older EZ-GOs will be cheaper and easier to modify for off-road use.



Buford_Dawg said:


> Go here for description - http://www.ezgo.com/vehicles/rxv
> 
> I purchased one last night.  2013 refurbished.  Had the guy put on lights, back rear seat and brand new J7 (November 2017) Trojan T-1275 batteries and upgrade it to "Freedom" mode.  It will go 20.5 MPH right now, we GPSed it.  I am putting new 10 inch Vampire wheels with 20 inch All Terrain / knobby tires on it this weekend.  Over time, I may be lifting it and adding a front basket as well, but it was not in the budget for the initial purchase.



Very nice!


----------



## Dennis (Oct 19, 2017)

Check out Adventure Carts in SC.


----------



## southernman13 (Oct 19, 2017)

Rxv all the way just don’t put too big of a tire on them. 2-3” lift and stiffer springs in back makes a nice cart. They’re fast and very efficient. We have 3 and I love em. Also be careful what u add on to them in electronic stuff. U don’t want to blow the controller


----------



## Buford_Dawg (Oct 24, 2017)

*My cart with upgraded wheels and tires*

Worked great first weekend in the woods.


----------



## transfixer (Oct 24, 2017)

The newer RXV's work well for what you're wanting,  Some of the older carts will also fit the bill,   Mine is a 99 Club Car DS 48volt,  with series wound motor, both EZGO and Club Car make carts with series wound motors and with Sepex motors, Sepex carts ( also known as Regen carts) will slow themselves down automatically when you let off the accel pedal,  supposedly  Series carts are more suited to slowly creeping around the woods and are easier to get torque out of,  ( at least what I've learned from a forum about Golf carts )    Club Cars also have aluminum frames,  so no worry about rust,  but there seems to be more accessories and things for EZGO carts, so its kind of a toss up,    look up a Buggies Gone Wild forum,   lot of good information on that site about Golf carts. 

   I would definitely go with a 48volt no matter which brand or style you choose.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Oct 25, 2017)

My advice is to get an electric buggy with a gasoline engine in it. We have had three different electric ones, and they are ALWAYS DEAD when you need one, especially if your land isn't pancake flat, and they take forever to charge. Almost every time I go out in one, I come back limping and pushing it up every little incline. And that's after god knows how many battery replacements. I consider them pretty useless for more than running to the mailbox.


----------



## transfixer (Oct 25, 2017)

NCHillbilly said:


> My advice is to get an electric buggy with a gasoline engine in it. We have had three different electric ones, and they are ALWAYS DEAD when you need one, especially if your land isn't pancake flat, and they take forever to charge. Almost every time I go out in one, I come back limping and pushing it up every little incline. And that's after god knows how many battery replacements. I consider them pretty useless for more than running to the mailbox.



 I just used mine for 3 and a half days hunting last week in NE Ga, maybe not NC hills, but definitely not flat,  all total I put somewhere between 12 and 13 miles on it during that time, and still had 50% charge when I brought it home.


----------



## Triple C (Oct 25, 2017)

NCHillbilly said:


> My advice is to get an electric buggy with a gasoline engine in it. We have had three different electric ones, and they are ALWAYS DEAD when you need one, especially if your land isn't pancake flat, and they take forever to charge. Almost every time I go out in one, I come back limping and pushing it up every little incline. And that's after god knows how many battery replacements. I consider them pretty useless for more than running to the mailbox.



Mine ain't never been dead.  Been going strong since fall of 2012 on same Trojan batteries.  Charge doesn't last as long now and will be replacing batteries by next spring but haven't had to lug gas to the farm since buying it.  Just plug it in at night when we're finished for the day and it's good to go all day the next day.  Got a diesel Ranger too but guess which one gets used 90% of the time...the electric buggy.


----------



## Mexican Squealer (Oct 25, 2017)

i would never recommend an electric vehicle after the two I have wresstled with through the years. Gas UTV is the only way to go in my opinion.


----------



## transfixer (Oct 25, 2017)

The trick everyone says to long battery life is keeping the water level correct with distilled water only,   after they are fully charged,  keeping the battery connections tight,  ( they seem to loosen a bit on their own)  and clean off the whole set of batteries ever so often with baking soda and water,  corrosion will cause them to self discharge.  When I bought my cart the Trojan batteries were 7yrs old, and they still held a decent charge.  

    Trojan and Crown now have a 190amp hour battery, instead of just the 165's,   gives you a longer run time.   Trojan and Crown are also the only batteries to trust for long term,  I think a lot of peoples disappointments with electric carts is due to the cheaper batteries available from parts stores and the like.


----------



## southernman13 (Oct 25, 2017)

We have 3 rxv’s in 3 separate locations and never have a dead battery issue. Minor battery maintenance and plug it in when finished. Like said above we have other vehicles but the rxv’s are the go to transportation. Jump in and go. No gas and never fails to start its an Ezgo task hehehe. No but really they are
Incredible


----------



## Beagler282 (Oct 26, 2017)

I've had several different carts. Club car gas operated. 2 Bad boy buggies. 1 was total electric and the other gas/electric. Stay away from Bad boy buggies. I've since bought a EZGO RXV 2 yrs ago. It was completely refurbished to new. It has been everything we wanted out of a cart. Keep water level right in the batteries and keep charged it will never give you problems. Probably get 15-20 miles on a charge. I would suggest trying to get a 2012 or newer. They have the most recent upgrades to give you speed and torque. If you plan on using in the woods I certainly recommend the lift kit. SWAMPFOX not sure where you live but I purchased mine from a guy in Madison,GA that refurbishes the carts with new everything. He built mine just the way I wanted it. Look up Cool carts in Madison GA. Bob can fix you up with a nice RXV.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Oct 26, 2017)

Y'all sure having better luck than me. Out of the four we've had around, none of them were good for much more than half a day at the most, or a trip 3/4 of the way around the farm at the worst. And then take several hours to charge back up to go a couple more miles before going dead again. Maybe none of us have been holding our mouths right.


----------



## specialk (Oct 27, 2017)

NCHillbilly said:


> Y'all sure having better luck than me. Out of the four we've had around, none of them were good for much more than half a day at the most, or a trip 3/4 of the way around the farm at the worst. And then take several hours to charge back up to go a couple more miles before going dead again. Maybe none of us have been holding our mouths right.



I've had both and I like the gas ones better for riding around and doing ''work'' type stuff.....but for hunting the batt. ones sure are quiet for slipping around....especially turkey hunting......


----------



## Triple C (Oct 27, 2017)

Beagler282 said:
			
		

> I've had several different carts. Club car gas operated. 2 Bad boy buggies. 1 was total electric and the other gas/electric. Stay away from Bad boy buggies. I've since bought a EZGO RXV 2 yrs ago. It was completely refurbished to new. It has been everything we wanted out of a cart. Keep water level right in the batteries and keep charged it will never give you problems. Probably get 15-20 miles on a charge. I would suggest trying to get a 2012 or newer. They have the most recent upgrades to give you speed and torque. If you plan on using in the woods I certainly recommend the lift kit. SWAMPFOX not sure where you live but I purchased mine from a guy in Madison,GA that refurbishes the carts with new everything. He built mine just the way I wanted it. Look up Cool carts in Madison GA. Bob can fix you up with a nice RXV.



I think the general rule of you get what you pay for probably applies to electric buggies.  I bought one similar to you...EZGO RXV that was basically a new cart except for the body.  Upgraded electronics, suspension, wiring, etc.  4WD, 2 speed tranny, locking rear differential.  Runs 20 mph in high and think it would climb a tree in low gear if wheels didn't spin.  Run around in it all day at the farm and plug it in at night. Watkinsville Golf Carts built mine and it's been a beast of a cart.  But they ain't cheap.

The reason I like it so much is not for the stealth but rather the fact that I never have to buy gas, worry about engine repairs or not starting.  As for stealth...I've yet to "sneak up" on a deer or a squirrel for that matter.  They always hear me coming before I see them unless they're a long way off in a field. Even the electrics make noise that animals detect when they're close.


----------



## SWAMPFOX (Nov 14, 2017)

*Hybrids?*

I'm beginning to look at some type of hybrid. I can't say I've heard glowing reports about Bad Boy Buggies. Lotta negative on a number of outdoor forums and sites regarding BBB. 

However, I've heard some good things about a company in Texas that produces a hybrid. The company is HuntVe and their Switchback hybrid appears interesting. 

Anybody here got any input...good, bad, indifferent?

Thanks.


----------



## transfixer (Nov 15, 2017)

You do get what you pay for, at least with electric carts, which is all I have experience with,  if you take a stock cart and simply put a lift and tires on it, without upgrading anything else, and try to use it offroad you won't be satisfied, and it likely won't last long without something giving you problems,  but if you upgrade all the battery and power cables, from stock which is usually 6ga, upgrade them to 2ga , upgrade the stock solenoid to a higher amp heavy duty one, and upgrade your controller to something in the 400 to 500amp range , it should serve you well,  Battery choice and amps play a big part as well,  for instance  6-8volt batteries will last longer than 4-12volt batteries,  most 8volt batteries are 165amp hour rating, but now you can find 190amp hour for a few dollars more,  giving you longer run time.  You can also hurt the performance and run time by installing tires larger than you need for your intended purpose,   unless you plan on using the cart in soft wet areas, or muddy areas,   a 4wd cart isn't necessary, and will only weigh more and give you more things to wear out at some point.


----------



## ucfireman (Dec 9, 2017)

I have been looking on Craigslist. Lots of carts for sale not too bad in price. My place is low and I would like a 4wd battery operated. 
I haven't been to a dealer to look but I don't ever see any 4wd unless they are a bad boy buggy. 
Is there a 4wd EZ GO RXV? or is it a conversion? What bout the motors? Will they short out is they get wet? 
Never thought about an electric till now but I'm tired of gummed up carbs etc. 
As far as batteries, I saw above 8 volt vs 12 volt. Others thoughts?


----------



## transfixer (Dec 9, 2017)

I have no experience with 4wd Badboy buggies,  but everything I've read makes me want to stay away from them,  as far as water on the motors, I've been told its best not to get the motor submerged in water,  water splashing on it is okay,  but not getting them underwater.  If the cart is lifted and you have bigger tires, the motor is probably a good 11 or 12 inches off the ground,  the roads on my club are sometimes muddy, but not standing in water,  so I haven't had to worry about that. 

  As far as batteries,  supposedly 6 eight volt batteries will give you longer run time than 4 twelve volts, it has to do with the storage capacity of the cells,  basically the heavier the battery pack, the more cells you have, the more storage you have, unless you get into the lithium packs,  and they are big $


----------



## ucfireman (Dec 9, 2017)

Looked at "the BEAST 48" web site. Looks like a nice set up. Anybody have one? Any comments good or bad? Anyone know price range?


----------



## Buford_Dawg (Dec 31, 2017)

*Santa brought me some upgrades for my cart*

Updated the cart with Mud Flaps, Front basket and a LED bar.  Santa was good to me.  Brought it home from hunting camp and cleaned it up good as well.


----------



## rjcruiser (Jan 2, 2018)

Those mud flaps will be handy when rolling through the neighborhood and hitting some moisture in the road.  Keep the back of your shirt from getting muddy.  

Very nice cart!


----------

